# L C D Watches : Can't Find A Good One



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Been looking for some time for a classy LCD watch; even bought a few from Roy, but just cant seem to find what I'm after....

1) It must take a standard strap (18mm or 20mm)

2) It must look good with a leather strap (sorry Mac







)

3) It must be in a s/steel case

4) It must not be one of those reverse LCD displays

5) It mustn't be too big (max 41mm across)

6) It must look good on an older person







(I'm not a 15 yr old girl)

7) It should have a few modern functions like chrono, alarm etc.

Some of the 70's Seikos are close...but whats out there in 2006?









Paul


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Casio still offer a few basic LCDs that would seem to fit the bill

http://www.casio.co.uk/Products/Watches/CASIO%20Collection/


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Seamaster73 said:


> Casio still offer a few basic LCDs that would seem to fit the bill
> 
> http://www.casio.co.uk/Products/Watches/CASIO%20Collection/


Thanks for tip but.....I'm going to show my snobbish, southern tendencies now...

I have a thing about "Casio"....I can't assoc Casio with "classy"...I'm probably being unfair and maybe its a bit like the Skoda thing i.e. they are great now, but back in the 70's they were not.

So no Casio for me I'm afraid.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ventura V-tec Alpha, do you one at a good price Paul,  You know nothing else will be good enough.


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Thanks for tip but.....I'm going to show my snobbish, southern tendencies now...I have a thing about "Casio"....I can't assoc Casio with "classy"...I'm probably being unfair and maybe its a bit like the Skoda thing i.e. they are great now, but back in the 70's they were not. So no Casio for me I'm afraid.


No problem. Few people can "associate" LCDs _en masse_ "with classy".


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Roy said:


> Ventura V-tec Alpha, do you one at a good price Paul,  You know nothing else will be good enough.


I was going to suggest that, but it has a "reversed" display and doesn't take a "standard" strap which doesn't fit Hawkey's requirements. However, I think he should compromise and get one!

It's still the only watch I have that people notice. Every time I wear it, someone comments on it. Just the other day, I was on the bus and this girl spotted the v-tec Alpha and...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I sold my V-Tec recently, bad move. No one noticed what watch I was wearing or cared.









I had buy another one, just could not live without it or the attention.

It is the most noticed and talked about watch that I have ever owned.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Roy said:


> I sold my V-Tec recently, bad move. No one noticed what watch I was wearing or cared.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that's one way to attract attention, wearing this while on the Lambretta









BTW just had a look on the main site, can't seem to find these now


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i like the v-tech watches







,tho sadly they are alot more than what i'd pay for a lcd,led (cant rememebr which they are) ,pity really i'd buy one right away if they were cheaper.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pugster said:


> i like the v-tech watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's my view as well. Sadly, I can't justify the expense of a v-tech.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I quite like mine...


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Has anyone here ever owned a lcd Diesel watch, such as the 'Diesel DZ7024'? (a google image search will bring up some pics) I think it looks pretty good and not a million miles away from the V-Tec, but whats the quality like??

Cheers,

mat


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

Didn't Seiko make some watches that have very plain cases along the lines of venturas recently? Maybe under the pulsar spoon brand?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I think the Ventura is honest about it's miserable functionality, and that's why it's so stylish  .

I've seen very few L.C.D. watches I'd bother wearing







. It's like having a very boring child's toy strapped to your wrist







 .

The reason you can't find a good one Paul is that there aren't any if we're honest  .

Having said this, I wear a G-shock for convenience sometimes but it comes straight off when I don't need it anymore


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

raketakat said:


> I've seen very few L.C.D. watches I'd bother wearing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darn right, we've mostly evolved beyond the primitive ape-descendants who, as Douglas Adams wrote, thought digital watches were a pretty neat idea. I'd suggest an Omega X33 if you must have liquid crystal









-- Tim / Speedmaster


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

in_denial said:


> I'd suggest an Omega X33 if you must have liquid crystal


What advantages does the ten-year-old X33 have over, say, a solar-powered/environmetally friendly, atomic-sync-ing/completely accurate, six times more water resistant/virtually indestructible G-SHOCK GW-9000?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have an x-33 and would sooner have it than a modern Casio ( I have a modern Casio too)









What advantages does a 20 year old Aston Martin have over a modern Citroen C5, I know which I would sooner have.


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Roy said:


> I have an x-33 and would sooner have it than a modern Casio ( I have a modern Casio too)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd agree with you were it any other watch than the bizzarely wrong-headed X-33.







And I say that with twenty years of unblemished Omegaphilia behind me.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

This one _might_ do, I'm not sure


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> What advantages does the ten-year-old X33 have over, say, a solar-powered/environmetally friendly, atomic-sync-ing/completely accurate, six times more water resistant/virtually indestructible G-SHOCK GW-9000?


Because it has facilities that the quoted casio doesnt have ( I doubt any Casio has the designed features of a X33) plus its Titanium and I dont really care too much for plastic/resin.

I,m with Roy on this...good as Casios are ( I do have a few) they are not in the same league as the X33


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Uh huh.

http://spaceflight.nasa.gov/gallery/images...ss008e05553.jpg

http://spaceflight.nasa.gov/gallery/images...073-363-032.jpg

http://spaceflight.nasa.gov/gallery/images...073-353-018.jpg

http://spaceflight.nasa.gov/gallery/images...073-353-010.jpg

http://spaceflight.nasa.gov/gallery/images...073-351-024.jpg

http://spaceflight.nasa.gov/gallery/images...073-303-015.jpg

http://spaceflight.nasa.gov/gallery/images...073-233-032.jpg

http://spaceflight.nasa.gov/gallery/images...073-233-007.jpg

http://spaceflight.nasa.gov/gallery/images...073-229-014.jpg

http://spaceflight.nasa.gov/gallery/images...073-108-005.jpg

http://spaceflight.nasa.gov/gallery/images...073-103-015.jpg

http://spaceflight.nasa.gov/gallery/images...068-083-023.jpg

http://spaceflight.nasa.gov/gallery/images...068-033-027.jpg

http://spaceflight.nasa.gov/gallery/images...es/s99e5065.jpg

http://spaceflight.nasa.gov/gallery/images...s/s99_08358.jpg


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice pictures , I don't understand the post though.

I bought my X-33 because I like it, I did not buy it for space exploration I'm too busy for that.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> This one _might_ do, I'm not sure


Bench







? Are you sure you're not a 15 year old girl 







?


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

> Uh huh.
> 
> http://spaceflight.nasa.gov/gallery/images...ss008e05553.jpg
> 
> ...


If I remember correctly, these date from the era of the large budgetry cutbacks.

They probably had to make do with what they already had.

It doesnt alter the fact that the X33 was built to NASA specs, who approached Omega to build it...wonder why? past experience with the Speedmaster Pro?

The X33 was designed specifically for the job...the Casio? who knows? windsurfing? skateboarding?


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey, I've owned any number of Omegas through the years, and appreciate them very much. But let's not kid ourselves that the X-33 is anything other than another LCD watch with a price tag that reflects nothing more than the brand. Frankly, if it was anything special, Swatch would still be making them.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm not kidding myself, I'm happy to pay for a quality LCD watch like the Ventura or X-33.









Some people pay Â£1000 for Seiko divers when SKX007's are less than Â£100.









Its all about taste and quality, the same can be said for any type of goods.


----------



## P.T. (Feb 28, 2005)

Hmmm, as an occasional contributor with a fondness for digital (a hangover from the gadget watches of childhood) I'd go for a Suunto Observer. Titanium or steel case with bracelet or strap and jam packed with gadgetry. I've been tempted, but don't do anything extreme enough in the outdoors to require an altimeter and besides I've still got my trust D of E compass!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

P.T. said:


> Hmmm, as an occasional contributor with a fondness for digital (a hangover from the gadget watches of childhood) I'd go for a Suunto Observer. Titanium or steel case with bracelet or strap and jam packed with gadgetry. I've been tempted, but don't do anything extreme enough in the outdoors to require an altimeter and besides I've still got my trust D of E compass!


I love Suunto's P.T. I've had loads but they are all a bit too large for me.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Paul, just an idea & I know it's not an LCD or a Ventura; but what about a Lambretta?









I agree Roy - 20 year old Aston Martin


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> This one _might_ do, I'm not sure


Spooky, I have just looked at that in the Argus Xmas catalogue







It was Â£25 but I have seen them for Â£34.99 somewhere else. A nice looker.


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Hmm, I'm not sure where you're coming from, except possibly an aesthetic angle.

Over here in "Da States", digitals are sold at under 10usd in every drug store, truck stop, gas station and the styles are all but unlimited. Somehow the stupid things last forever until you happen to squash them. Because we've reached the point where, or rather Asia, has reached the point where even the junk watches run a considerably long time. So if it's just aesthetics, you really have no point spending a truckload, er uh, lorryload?

If you want a [email protected]$$ conversation piece, bite the bullet, er, uh, biscuit and buy that dual-time Lambretta!

Or go completely retro and get a S/S LED watch of which there are plenty about.

Good luck!

--C.W.


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Been looking for some time for a classy LCD watch; even bought a few from Roy, but just cant seem to find what I'm after....
> 
> 1) It must take a standard strap (18mm or 20mm)
> 
> ...


My suggestion:

Closest I can find is the Armitron All-sport, 20/1984RED

It's not S/S but not bad at all and it would look fine with a black leather strap.

Plus it's got hands over the readout much like the G-Shock.

An array of modern functions!

and I doubt it's more than $100usd.

--C.W.


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of the X-33, it doesn't look special enough for for the money. I would rather have one than a casio though if price money an issue (it is so I do have a casio!).

If was going to spend a lot of money on a digital, it would have to be a Breitling B1 or Chronospace (not strictly LCD I know). I did have a B1 lined up for my next purchase, but it looks like my bonus is going towards a new car now!


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Looks like the only option left is The Junghans Mega 1000.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Quite cool looking.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Maybe I already have the LCD watch I'm looking for
















I forgot I still have this early Seiko M158-5029 LCD.









It lacks all those extra functions like chrono, alarm etc and you couldn't really put it on a leather strap, but its a nice watch.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

How about one of these....


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

my only two (at the moment)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I only have one LCD watch, I really like it but have no desire to get any more









*UMBRO `Sampdoria` U465B*


----------

